# [EOM] Summon Swarm and Insect Plague



## Dave Blewer (Jan 9, 2003)

Any ideas on how to cast these spells using Elements of Magic?

My initial thought was Evoke Area Biomatter, but this doesn't really have the same effect - Although you could summon a swarm of biting and stinging insects who then dissipate I suppose...


----------



## G.A. Donis (Jan 9, 2003)

Maybe there should be a Summon [Creature] spell list.  I didn't see one in the EoM book.  The [Creature] type might need to be vermin for a swarm of insects?  Or do insects have their own type?  I can't remember.  I suppose an Evoke Area [Biomatter] would work but I thought it was designed more as a magic missile, fireball, Aganazaar's Scorcher type of direct damage spell list.

If you used Evoke Area [Biomatter] to summon a swarm of critters, then couldn't Evoke [Biomatter] be used to summon a single critter?  How would you decided how many, how big and various other things that would come up at the various levels of the spell(s).  How would an Evoke Area [Biomatter] them level compare to a 2nd level?  Just a difference in duration or would there be a damage difference.  Could the higher level spell summon a swarm that had the potential to poison or have critters with other special attacks?

I guess I have more questions than answers, but that's what we are here for I guess


----------

